
Android as a tablet lacks direction - sp4rki
http://www.marco.org/1458003074
======
ZeroGravitas
It would be a chicken and egg situation if Android had neither tablets nor
tablet optimised software and required one to get the other. But since they
already have both they've completely dodged that problem somehow.

(Admittedly the first _big_ tablet launch was only this week, and the tablet
software is only announced, not launched, but they'd still escape the chicken-
or-egg as long as they only have one, which they do.)

I also find it strange that, despite all the hype about "apps", Marco feels
that only first-parties can make or break the tablet experience. I would have
thought 3rd-party iPad apps would have been a slam dunk argument for the iPad,
though I personally get more use out of the web.

